# Got one of my children back.



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

So I loaned this baby to my brother several years ago. He said he needed a gun to protect himself at the deer camp from the crystal methers. Not sure if he ever fired it. He told me last year he gave it to a judge friend of his for safe keeping as he didn’t want his grandson to find it in his house. I was livid, he has a safe and my gun was in the possession of someone I don’t know. I got her back at Thanksgiving.

This is a Beretta 92SB. These guns are very rare in the US. My cousins husband was a US Army officer and brought this back from Germany in the early 1980’s. He gave it to my father because he has an autistic daughter and didn’t want her to find it in their house. Dad gave it to me before he passed.
It may look like a plain Jane 92F, but I assure you, it is not. This is not the single stack C model it is 15+1 double stack. You will not see very many 92SB models in the US. Especially in this condition.
Gun Porn to follow……………


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I’ll take it!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome home!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Not a fan of Beretta, but that one is kinda sexy!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice pistol...but you got my curiosity up. What model 92 ever had a single stack magazine? Even the 92 compact models use a double stack and the 10 round mags for the full size 92s are double stack.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Nice pistol...but you got my curiosity up. What model 92 ever had a single stack magazine? Even the 92 compact models use a double stack and the 10 round mags for the full size 92s are double stack.


92SBC



GunBroker.com - Error


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, I had never seen a Model M before. That would have made a better carry gun than my old 92FS. Learn something new every day.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Reminds me of my 86 FS. Stolen and then the popo returned it a few years later when someone pawned it after buying it at a gun show(the loophole). Banged up my grips.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Reminds me of my 86 FS. Stolen and then the popo returned it a few years later when someone pawned it after buying it at a gun show(the loophole). Banged up my grips.
> View attachment 1086135
> View attachment 1086136


Sweet pistol.Glad you got it back. Never had the chance to get my hands on one of those. How well does it shoot?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Sweet pistol.Glad you got it back. Never had the chance to get my hands on one of those. How well does it shoot?


It's awesome. Just like all the old Berettas before they came out with the Storm. I have this one, a 92, 96 and a couple O/U's. Berettas are hard to beat.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> It's awesome. Just like all the old Berettas before they came out with the Storm. I have this one, a 92, 96 and a couple O/U's. Berettas are hard to beat.


Excellent. Love the looks of that 86 just looks sexy and very comfortable to carry.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> It's awesome. Just like all the old Berettas before they came out with the Storm. I have this one, a 92, 96 and a couple O/U's. Berettas are hard to beat.


Love me some Berettas. Did you know PB is one of the oldest companies on the planet. Established in the 1500’s.


----------

